
Platform Confluence - kevin_indig
https://www.kevin-indig.com/platform-confluence/
======
kevin_indig
Aggregation theory describes the shift of power from supply to demand, growth
based on zero marginal cost, and direct relationships with users. Platforms
like Google, Facebook, Amazon, and others were able to become aggregators
because of the internet.

The next step in the evolution of aggregators is Platform Confluence: the
combination of several apps and sites owned by the same company into an
ecosystem in which user signals and ads reinforce each other.

